# Thoughts on a ford v-10 in an f450 2007-2010



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Looking at maybe upgrading to a heavier truck and I don't want a powerstroke. Any good or bad review of the v10? Looking at used f 450-550 trucks with dump bodies. I don't want to have the issues I'm having with my other two diesels hopingg the v 10 would fair better. 
This would be a plow truck and maybe used for light loads in the other months. Thoughts?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Do a search. Tons of good info on the site.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

good engine, but a gas hog.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome engine. My experience is with an 04 in a 350 dump though.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

if you are talking F450-550 with a V10 you better figure 7mpg or worse. Do the math.
with all the snow we've been getting I'm running my truck with hubs locked and plow on alot. And alot of the time I am actually plowing. I've been getting 3.5-5 mpg over the past 3 weeks. My truck probably weighs about 10,200 lbs.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

when plowing, you look at gallons per hour, not gallons per mile.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I like the V10, pass everything but the gas station. That being said the one I've used has plenty of power till about 50 mph then it just makes a lot of noise. 01 F350 pulling a 12k bobcat and 2500lb trailer.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I have a fleet of E450s that I take care of M-F. I have several with well over 200k that have never even had a water pump. Maintenance costs of a diesel and the higher cost of diesel fuel today will make up the differance of the added fuel useage to a point. 
I wouldnt think twice to get a V10, awesome engine, gobbs of power and minimal repairs...


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

a friend of mine just bought a F-450 V-10 wrecker. While the fuel economy isnt great, its probably within 3-4mpg of his 6.7 diesel. When you factor in the lower purchase, fuel, and maintenance costs, its really a no brainer. 

Also, one of his 6.4 diesels that he just got rid of spent over two of the last twelve months in the shop. Lost revenue, as well as paying for a truck that he doesnt even have the ability to work made him look into the gas engine for this truck.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a v10 its not a ford its a dodge 8.0 liter 488 cubic inches. However my friend has v10 ford lots of torque less maintenance like others have said. I have a 35 gallon tank in the v10. I use about 10 gallons of fuel on average per storm.
I'm not sure what the specs are on the ford v10 but I'd buy 1.


----------

